# June Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The June Photo Contest is now open!
* "SUMMER FUN" * is the theme!
Share a photo of your golden enjoying the summer. Let's have fun with this.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, June 20th.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in *this* calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.

I'm posting an example of Honey wearing her lei and grass skirt for a pool party!
I will not be posting any entries this month since I chose the theme.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Relaxing after round #72 of chuck-it


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Cjm said:


> View attachment 883413
> Relaxing after round #72 of chuck-it


What? ONLY 72 rounds. Slacker!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny watching the bees.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Zaya enjoying the dog days of summer.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Our dogs certainly know how to have Summer Fun, great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's great to see these fun pics.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Riley's Mom said:


> Zaya enjoying the dog days of summer.
> View attachment 883416


Oh I love this! Zaya looks like she is in doggy heaven, what a lucky girl. 
I’ve always wanted a swimming pool but they are very expensive in the UK.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Mango’s Mum said:


> View attachment 883419


Mango looks like pure joy. 
Hiya, I wondered if you could tell me where you bought this from? I really want one for Teddy, I’m also in the UK. If Amazon or eBay would you mind pming me the seller or link? I bought a similar one last year that folded up and it broke super quick.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

CCoopz said:


> Mango looks like pure joy.
> Hiya, I wondered if you could tell me where you bought this from? I really want one for Teddy, I’m also in the UK. If Amazon or eBay would you mind pming me the seller or link? I bought a similar one last year that folded up and it broke super quick.


Hi! Of course, no problem- it was from Amazon I’ll send the link right now. 😄


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)

Echo cooling down on a hot day


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a pic of your goldens enjoying a summer day!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Golden_79 said:


> Echo cooling down on a hot day
> 
> View attachment 883466


Likes the trampoline?!?


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

Fletch and His Paddling Pool


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Peach enjoying the beautiful PNW weather🕶


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

#beachhairdontcare


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

goldielynn said:


> #beachhairdontcare
> 
> View attachment 883500


Oh what a cutie. He looks tuckered out by all the beach fun.
My Teddy loves the the beach and sea. On the walk home from the beach he looks very different to the way there!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Teddy having summer fun in the sun with his friends


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

CCoopz said:


> Teddy having summer fun in the sun with his friends


That's quite a pack Teddy has there


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Riley's Mom said:


> Zaya enjoying the dog days of summer.
> View attachment 883416


I wish this was me......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Keep those fun summer golden pics coming!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just to keep things fun, here's another pic of Honey enjoying the summer, (not an entry). . 
Hope you enjoy it and share a pic of your golden!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Cooling off on a hot summer day


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just for fun -- not an entry -- Logan enjoying summer.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Admittedly, not the greatest of photos. But, I wanted to add a bit of SoCal vibe to this thread. Chillin' in Ocean Beach, hanging with everyone watching the sun set, after an open-air seafood dinner (beachside, and dog-friendly so we got to take Kona and work on her manners).










Just a bit o' SoCal atmosphere...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Another kind of summer fun!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SoCalEngr, every photo of a golden is a great one! lol


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The June Photo Contest is open and the theme is* "SUMMER FUN".*
Share a photo of your golden enjoying the summer. Let's have fun with this.

Entries will be accepted until *Sunday, June 20th. *


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophie was 12 and had bad hips, but still loved to go get the stick or ball. Here she is waiting for "Dad" to throw her favorite stick. He only would throw it about 8-10 feet so she wouldn't over-do her running.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 4 days left to share a photo of your golden enjoying the summer in the June Photo Contest,* "SUMMER FUN".*

Entries will be accepted until *Sunday, June 20th. *


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Summer Rock Climbing


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The June Photo Contest * "SUMMER FUN" *will close in just 2 days,* Sunday, June 20th. *


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Summer is swimming with my pack. Jarvis is the darker one the right. All were neighbor dogs and play together often.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just 1 day left to enter the June Photo Contest * "SUMMER FUN".* It will close tomorrow, *Sunday, June 20th.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

...only a few hours left.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

An old one…but it’s cute! Sorry for the last minute entry!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Early or late, all the entries are great!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beach Barn!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> Beach Barn!
> View attachment 883729


Love that Barn!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> Love that Barn!


Thank you, he was always happy there, but not be trusted off the lead!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed. 
Please go to the Voting Poll and choose your favorites!


----------

